# Denton and Sasquatch Show 104



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Declaration of Independence is apparently hate speech, illegal immigration activists believe they are Spider Man and think twice before putting Mother in a home. Plus the return of Weird News!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-07-05T21_41_10-07_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Woo hoo! New show!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Woo hoo! New show!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sounds like we got the kinks worked out, too. Er, Sas worked them out, I should say. Still, this one is a good one, I'd say!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

A follow up to one of your stories :

Texas man arrested for attack on boy wearing Trump hat http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-44745676

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good show gentleman.......and Squatch.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Annie - This one was better than #103 - I think.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> @Annie - This one was better than #103 - I think.


I I'll check it out!

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Can we also have a date update and a wedding special??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

As always, good job guys. Keep it up! I'm folding the laundry here on the pool table with a glass of chardonnay as I listened. you crack me up. Laundry's not finished, neither is my wine so I'm ready for the next podcast.


----------

